# 2 Interpretations of Roman's Assaggi for Solo Violin



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I am going to buy a recording of Roman's _Assaggi_ for Solo Violin, a wonderful work which showcases the composer's virtuosity for the instrument and the trends of the mid-18th century. I have boiled down the possible recordings to 2: Jaap Schröder (1987) and Péter Csaba (2011). Schröder is rough around the edges and authentic while Csaba is elegant, sweet, and singing; it's a tie for me. That is why I need TC to break it.

Below are links to a few side-by-side comparisons of separate movements so that you can get a feel for both playing styles. Then vote in the poll which interpretation you prefer. I will buy the one that recieves more votes, since I do not already have a clear favorite.

Assaggio in A Major, BeRI 301: I. [Andante]
Schröder: 



Csaba: 




Assaggio in A Major, BeRI 301: III. [Moderato]
Schröder: 



Csaba: 




Assaggio in C Minor, BeRI 310: I. Grave
Schröder: 



Csaba: 




Assaggio in G Minor, BeRI 320: II. [Commodo]
Schröder: 



Csaba: 




Assaggio in G Minor, BeRI 320: III. [Bourree]
Schröder: 



Csaba: 




Thanks - I am looking forward to everyone's feedback.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just on brief listening, I definitely prefer Csaba's smooth, clean sound to Schroder's somewhat harsh, rough around the edges sound.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Links are not working in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Links are not working in my neck of the woods.


Try sampling the recordings using these links:

Schröder: http://www.allmusic.com/album/johann-helmich-roman-sonatas-and-assaggi-mw0001798701 (only the Assaggi)
Csaba: https://www.amazon.com/Roman-6-Assaggi-Violino-Solo/dp/B007SRU5TE


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

It sounds to my inexpert ears like Schröder's is an HIP recording while Csaba's is in a more standard modern technique. I can't say that for sure, but that's what my guess is.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I prefer Schroder's version which has sharper contours than Csaba's which sounds rather smooth and less interesting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Portamento said:


> Try sampling the recordings using these links:
> 
> Schröder: http://www.allmusic.com/album/johann-helmich-roman-sonatas-and-assaggi-mw0001798701 (only the Assaggi)
> Csaba: https://www.amazon.com/Roman-6-Assaggi-Violino-Solo/dp/B007SRU5TE





Klavierspieler said:


> It sounds to my inexpert ears like Schröder's is an HIP recording while Csaba's is in a more standard modern technique. I can't say that for sure, but that's what my guess is.


Now they work, I am with Bulldog on the verdict.


----------

